# Getting into character, and speaking* as a character



## Frankenwagen (Sep 9, 2018)

( *Or howling, screaming, growling etc!)

I was looking for some tips on how to get into character and speak/act as the character confidently. 

I'm very shy and awkward just in general social environments, so when performing it's even worse. 

My costumes are masked, which helps already. I just wondered how to get into the role more, interacting with guests/public better and more fluidly.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, screaming and howling get old on the throat and lungs in a hurry, so ideally, you need to keep a realistic limit on how much, how loud, and when you do it. Too much and it kind of becomes "The boy who cried wolf", it's much more effective when it's a surprise.
As to the shyness issue. you have to believe that nobody will know who you are, and that it's your chance to "Be someone else", and let go of your fears or inhibitions. Practicing in front of a mirror can help, to a certain extent. It let's you perfect routines, and in reality, having a few routines you can rotate through is all you will probably need to conquer your fears.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Second what fontgeek said. Years ago, I was working with some young actors in a community theater production, and one of them was concerned about singing a solo because she didn't think her voice was good enough. My response was "First of all, there's nothing wrong with your voice. Second, it's not you singing the solo; it's the character". I told her that the beauty of acting is that anything you do that is consistent with what the character would do is right. You can sing beautifully or badly, dance like Fred Astaire or like someone with two left feet and no sense of rhythm, orate like a pro or stumble through every word, and people accept and react to the character you have chosen to portray. That's what makes acting so much fun - it gives you the opportunity to step into a different role and be accepted as that role. The young girl sang her solo with confidence from that point on.

I think fontgeek's suggestion of coming up with a few routines that you practice and get comfortable with is a good one. You can modify them based on the reactions you get. You might also find that being even more awkward works for your character. Shyness done creepy can make other folks feel unsettled.


----------



## jud (Jul 30, 2016)

I agree with both Roxy and Fontgeek! This is the only day of the year that you can be anyone or anything you want to be. Leave your personality at home and embrace the character. Try practicing in the mirror with your mask on and lower the lighting or just use candlelight while you practice. You'll find yourself getting more comfortable with the character and you'll have a great time getting acquainted with your alter-ego. Have fun!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

If your costumes are full-mask, probably just as well to go mute. The mask will muffle and garble the sound, as well as spoil the atmosphere ("meh, he sounds just like he's talking behind a mask!") If they are half-mask, or can be re-engineered to expose your mouth -- or makeup, or nothing at all if the character doesn't need anything special, such as an ordinary human Mad Doctor -- then talking will be more feasible.

Developing some lines that you can use will help too. You'll have them at your fingertips, rather than trying to improvise everything. You can use the same four or five basic punch lines over and over all night. You can fill in with general conversation, but having some specific things you know you want to generate the opportunity to deliver will help. You can drive the conversation towards the punch lines.

Stay away from screaming or shouting. You will hurt your voice. Don't ask how I know this. This goes double for full-mask characters. The sound will stay mostly inside the mask. It will be unconvincing, and you will just get hoarse, and deaf.


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

If your character is someone who has an accent, go for it. That will help with the shyness factor as well, as speaking in a foreign accent just tends to put you in the character frame of mind. The same can be said for a character having some sort of speech impediment (monster mouths are funny shapes, of course), or some sort of vocal affectation (a ghost with an exaggerated quaver).


----------



## Chatty_Patti (Jun 16, 2019)

I love, love, LOVE Halloween for EXACTLY that reason, I can be someone or something else! I, too, am awkward and shy around people. But putting on a costume I do so on the inside as well. I become that character. First, start by getting background on the character you'll be portraying. Then, once in the costume, stand in front of a mirror and close your eyes. Remember what you took away from what you learned about that character. Then, open your eyes and SEE that character, mimic that character, BECOME that character. For me it works! I managed to win $500 in a costume contest for doing just that! Don't just put on the clothes, put on the character! Good luck and break a leg!


----------

